# How long does it take Klonopin to work?



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, I switched from xanax xr to klonopin earlier this week. I was using 4 mg/day xanax xr and I have 4mg/day klonopin - the doc said it was a 1:1 ratio.

It's been 48 hours since I have taken xanax xr with no ill effects, so klonopin does seem to be doing something. However, it doesn't have near the instant relief that xanax has. I knew that going in, that's why I switched, to prevent myself from abusing xanax xr due to the "high" that it produces. That being said, it seems a little weak.

How long does it take for klonopin to be at full strength in my system? Am I still building up to a certain level or is this all it's going to give me? I've taken 6 mg so far, and I'll take another 4 today.

I hope it keeps building up... in the mean time, I'm keeping the xanax xr bottle near by.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

I wish I had a benzo that worked. They make me very drowsy instead. I so indeed have a feeling of I don't care. But it's not worth the tired feeling I get. And that is about almost 2g of Xanax


----------



## decadeAndAHalfOfSA (Jul 11, 2011)

It takes 4 hours for Klonopin to peak vs 2 hours for Xanax. I've heard that 1:1 figure before, but Xanax is more potent than Klonopin for most people. It certainly was for me. 

Even though it peaks at about 4 hours, I feel it well enough after 2 hours.

It also takes time to crossover from one benzo to another and get the full effect. 

It's a good decision that you switched to Klonopin as I was on it for years and did have a little bit of tolerance, rebound anxiety, etc. When I added Xanax XR it was almost a cure at first but after a few years, high tolerance, rebound anxiety, rebound insomnia and worse anxiety kicked in.

I hope you know the long term consequences of any benzo. Klonopin is far from safe, but it's better than Xanax.


----------



## Bugs (Aug 14, 2011)

you guys have the paradoxical effect, or are you habituated to depressants so that you're somewhat resistant to the effects? for me 1mg of klonopin knocks me on my *** in 15 min and lasts for about 3 hours.


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah, the long term consequences are getting more real - that's why I made the switch. Unless k-pin does wonders for me this semester in school, I'll probably start to detox. K-pin is a last ditch chance at school for me, at least for the time being.


----------



## Rbk (Aug 5, 2010)

30-40 minutes.


----------



## areq1987 (Jul 10, 2010)

Klonopin for driver license exam? Is it a good idea?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Sub lingual, initial effects in 15 mintutes, peaks at 45.


Incredibly addictive, try not to use it for more than three days in a row and never for more than three weeks at a time.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

kpin 2mg usually takes bout 30-40 mins to start working when I melt it under my tongue, but after about an hour or so, I just pass out and sleep for about 1-2 hours, then I got the rest of the day feeling calm and productive.


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

I have been taking one every 3-4 hours just to get my system adjusted and make sure there weren't any side effects. 

I usually took two xanax twice a day, I'll have to try that tomorrow with the k.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

WHOLY FK. 4MG?

I can feel this at .25-.50MG and it lasts me 2-3 days. lolz


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm not impressed so far. 2mg last night, 2 this morning. I think my tolerance from xanax is playing a major role. It just doesn't feel like it's doing a whole lot. I'll keep at it for another week or two and see what happens.


----------



## decadeAndAHalfOfSA (Jul 11, 2011)

velocicaur said:


> I'm not impressed so far. 2mg last night, 2 this morning. I think my tolerance from xanax is playing a major role. It just doesn't feel like it's doing a whole lot. I'll keep at it for another week or two and see what happens.


Yeah, Xanax likely made you more tolerant to benzos in general, but like I said, it takes awhile to adjust once you crossover to a different benzo. Still though, it doesn't sound good. Xanax worked a lot better for me, but made me hate benzos after a few years, after being on Klonopin for over a decade before adding Xanax XR.

If it ultimately fails, you might want to get back on Xanax for awhile and slowly taper it down to 1 mg and switch to Valium and then taper off that. Even better way is to get back on 3 mg of Xanax and while you taper, take the 1mg of Xanax equivalent of Valium too, to ease withdrawal.

I tapered off 3 mg Xanax while on 2 mg of Klonopin. The longer half life of Klonopin made it easier to get off Xanax first. Valium would be better though, as it has an even longer half life than Klonopin.


----------

